# Oldest Piranha



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats the oldest piranha you've kept. Are some capable of reaching 15years even 20years?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

opefe

Read the second paragraph. Being opefe i will say this age is legit.

"I saw my first live S. rhombeus in 1957 and again in 1971. I am grateful to Frank Glennon of the Steinhardt Aquarium San Francisco, California for informing OPEFE that the oldest known (to me) piranha in captivity is *still alive (See image at left of the actual fish). I personally saw this beast in September of 1971 when it was only 6 inches TL (= total length). After 28 years in captivity this fish was only eleven inches TL (March, 1999) when it died.."

Ive kept nothing near this age


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very interesting 11" 28 year old fish that started in a 10gal n lived most its life in a 55gal. So basically no one even knows how long some of these fish can live.maybe they like the parrots of the area 80-90 years.parrots that are around cigarette smoke n poor diet live short lives but fed n cared for properly they will outlive the owner.you know that big of a fish in that small of a tank had to experience some bad water Quility from time to time.and also a interesting point ill bet money that at least the first 15years it was fed goldfish if not longer.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its kinda like the 100 year old man living in the woods who eats nothing but red meat and smokes a pack a day. it happens, but its not something that happens often. that same fish properly taken care of would probably still be alive.










or maybe not.

i remember someone on here stating they had a RBP for around 30 years. not sure on the member though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id like to know how old some of the monster rhoms, piraya and mannies are. I wouldn't be surprised if frankenstein was older then almost everybody on this site


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I wonder if there is a way to preform a neycropsy on a recently deceased fish that could give a clue to how old the fish is.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

30 year old rbp, that's crazy! I figured the big ones, rhom, manny, n piraya might live 30-40+ years, but rbp 30years that pretty wild.so it actually might be possible for the big piranha to live 40-50+ years.very interesting! Thanks guys for replies


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

spec-v said:


> I wonder if there is a way to preform a neycropsy on a recently deceased fish that could give a clue to how old the fish is.


 *



Determining a piranhas age

Click to expand...

*​


> ​ Use of scales was once the preferred method to determine fish age. The scale would be put under a microscope and the annuli (circle rings like a trees) would be counted. However, this method is now regarded as unreliable. Instead when the fish die, the bones in their heads called otoliths (oto' meaning ear and lith' meaning stone) are removed. These bones help the fish to keeping its balance in the water. When an otolith is removed from a fish, sectioned into thin slices and viewed through a microscope, it reveals a pattern of light and dark concentric rings. The only other way you can determine a piranhas age is to hatch it from an egg and record its growth.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok combichrist is there anything you don't know? & where are you keeping this very vast wealth of knowledge? Boxcar & a jug of wine! The king! Lol


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Ok combichrist is there anything you don't know? & where are you keeping this very vast wealth of knowledge? Boxcar & a jug of wine! The king! Lol


I really don't know why my parents didn't use birth control, so yes there are things I don't know









But seriously : the little I know on piranhas is 75% OPEFE and 25% others studies. The quote above is from OPEFE.
I don't know that much, I just read a a lot...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

CombiChrist said:


> Ok combichrist is there anything you don't know? & where are you keeping this very vast wealth of knowledge? Boxcar & a jug of wine! The king! Lol


I really don't know why my parents didn't use birth control, so yes there are things I don't know









But seriously : the little I know on piranhas is 75% OPEFE and 25% others studies. The quote above is from OPEFE.
I don't know that much, I just read a a lot...
[/quote]
Thanks I should have Known Frank had the info on his site


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats where my quote was from too. i should really just start quoting opefe to save time typing stuff up that opefe covers


----------

